

Ask HN: Best resources to learn SEO? - simantel

I want to learn the basics of SEO. Where should I go to get started (that doesn't cost $300 a month)?
======
treskot
If you're looking for basics. Google's Webmaster Academy is a good place to
start -
[http://support.google.com/webmasters/bin/static.py?hl=en&...](http://support.google.com/webmasters/bin/static.py?hl=en&page=checklist.cs&tab=1095542)

You have google search to your rescue too. Type your queries and millions of
blog posts will popup.

------
bks
[http://www.quora.com/Whats-the-best-course-training-book-
or-...](http://www.quora.com/Whats-the-best-course-training-book-or-resource-
on-SEO)

------
dragonbonheur
SEOmoz.org is the best place to learn.

